# Question For The Experts about wrapping the barrel with an object



## sumterdad (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, So I got this Idea to make a pen out of my old unit insignia, The thing I am not sure about is the best and the proper way to sand it down to be able to turn it. I figured it would probably work the same way as a coin is but seeing I dont wrap coins I am in a fresh new territory.

Here is a link to what the insignia looks like it is for the 151st feild artillery from sumter, sc whichs has been disbannded and is now part of the local aviation unit. 
151st Field Artillery Brigade

Thanks for the help


----------



## Akula (Aug 15, 2012)

if it has enamel it will crack

why not print out a great copy on a decal?


----------



## sumterdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea I think that is what I am gonna have to do.


----------



## plantman (Aug 15, 2012)

Chriss: If you don't want to put it on a decal, just print out the photo in your attached file on a color printer. It is about the right size. I have used Modge-podge to transfer this to my blanks to glue and seal them before casting or building up with CA. Jim S


----------

